# Everything You Ever Wanted To Know About Glycerin



## Derick (12/1/14)

http://www.inchem.org/documents/sids/sids/56815.pdf

Check out Section 3.1.5 for info about inhalation tests on animals

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Andre (12/1/14)

That paragraph is Greek to me and I do not know how to correlate that to human vaping, but do understand the summary saying that VG seems to be quite safe.


----------



## Derick (12/1/14)

Yeah, basically it says they exposed various animals to prolonged VG inhalation (like 6 hours a day for weeks - way more than we get in)
and in the end they could find nothing wrong with any of their organs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (12/1/14)

Thanks @Derick. That is good to know!


----------



## Gizmo (12/1/14)

However when injected into the testicle it killed all sperm cells. LOL. Interesting read nonetheless.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oupa (12/1/14)

Moral of the story... do not inject VG into testicles!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Oupa (12/1/14)

By the way, why did those scientists inject the poor rats in the testicles? Is it just me or does this seem strange?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (12/1/14)

Quote - Intratesticular injection of glycerol solution suppresses spermatogenesis (meiosis) without evidence of toxic or endocrine side effects


----------



## Tom (12/1/14)

Gizmo said:


> Quote - Intratesticular injection of glycerol solution suppresses spermatogenesis (meiosis) without evidence of toxic or endocrine side effects


that is klingon to me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oupa (12/1/14)

In other words... if you don't want babies, load up your mixing syringe (not the blunt one) with 100% VG and inject yourself in the nuts

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CraftyZA (13/1/14)

Oupa said:


> Moral of the story... do not inject VG into testicles!


Damn! So I should scratch that of my bucket list then... (or save it for last)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (13/1/14)

I haven't had kids yet

So I think I should stay away from syringes and VG.

In fact, I may just switch to 100% PG from now on

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Derick (13/1/14)

It pretty much means that they tried (and failed) to get the rats' body to re-act in any way to the VG - and they tried everything they could think of and even some off the wall ideas - so that they could go 'Aha! see it causes cancer'

But everything they did showed that VG is pretty much harmless - unless you are habitually injecting yourself in the testicles with it and trying to have kids.

PS : _The endocrine system is referring to the collection of cells, glands, and tissues of an organism that secrete hormones 
_
So it doesn't affect the hormonal system either


----------



## RevnLucky7 (13/1/14)

Oupa said:


> In other words... if you don't want babies, load up your mixing syringe (not the blunt one) with 100% VG and inject yourself in the nuts



Tested this theory. 
Let you know on 9 months.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Derick (13/1/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Tested this theory.
> Let you know on 9 months.



Question is, which flavour did you use?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (13/1/14)

None.
I wanted a surprise.

Sent from the Millennium Falcon


----------

